# htaccess?



## Kyrodust (5. November 2003)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage. Wenn ich die Datei .htaccess anlegen will, fragt er mich immer nach einem Dateinamen. Wenn ich jetzt einen vergebe und ihn auf mein Webspace lade, kommt die Abfrage nicht zum laufen. Die .htpasswd ist auch richtig platziert, aber da ist das gleiche Problem. Ich habe es einmal geschafft, dass ich die .htaccess ohne Dateinamen speichern konnte, aber dann kann ich Sie nicht auf den Webspace laden, weil Sie sich dann automatisch löscht. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich falsch mache?


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Moin LordAlucard,

es kann an deinem space liegen ... hatte das Problem auch bei home.pages.at z.B.

Mfg Ya


----------



## Kyrodust (5. November 2003)

Kann sein, an das hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ist aber eine gute Idee, ich werde versuchen, einen anderen Space zu nehmen.


----------



## Razorhawk (6. November 2003)

ist der inhalt dein dateien auch richtig

hier ist eine adresse in der erklärt wird wie das genau ablaufen musst!

http://faq.1und1.de/hosting/technik/htaccess/1.html


----------



## Kyrodust (6. November 2003)

Jup der Inhalt ist 100%ig richtig Ich habe es von einem Online-Generator generiern lassen...


----------



## Yafeuafula (6. November 2003)

Dann liegt es wahrscheinlich doch am Server..... 

Mfg Ya


----------



## Kyrodust (7. November 2003)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht, dass es an meinem Space liegen muss. Dieser Space ist ja extrem Sch.... Der unterstützt weder PHP noch sonst was in dieser Richtung  

Naja auch egal, danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Kyrodust (10. November 2003)

OK die Abfrage wird schon mal gestartet, aber ich kann mich jetzt nicht einloggen, ich habe das PW zwar richtig codieren lassen, kann aber auf die Datei index.htm in diesem Verzeichniss nicht zugreifen. Wenn jetzt die Abfrage gestartet wird und ich mein Passwort eingebe blinkt diese Abfrage nur kurz und das Feld für das PW ist wieder frei. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich extra auf die Datei index.htm verweisen muss, und wenn ja, wie? Und wenn nicht kann mir jemand sagen, woran der fehler liegt?

Hier ist der Inhalt der .htaccess

#Verzeichnisschutz
AuthType Basic
AuthName 'Authorisiere dich bitte!'
AuthUserFile /pass/.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /pass/.htgroup

<Limit GET>
require group myusers
</Limit>


Hir ist der der .htgroup

myusers: LordAlucard


Und hier der der .htpasswd

LordAlucard:12IbR.gJ8wcpc
(das PW ist 123 ist eh nur ein Test)


Kann mir jemand sagen, woran der Fehler liegt?


----------



## Deleted (1. März 2004)

Hi.. vielleicht etwas spät.. aber naja.. 



> <Limit GET>
> require group myusers
> </Limit>



Das gibt an, dass lediglich diese Gruppe verlangt wird. Wenn du dich unter LordAlucard einloggen möchtest, dann sollte das auch im <Limit .. > required werden.

<Limit GET>
require group myusers
require user LordAlucard
</Limit>


----------

